# pizza dough suggestions



## tasunkawitko (Apr 22, 2009)

hey, guys -

going to make pizza dough for this weekend and i was looking for good suggestions. i am looking for something that is crusty on the outside and chewy/flavorful on the inside.

i was thinking of the panne siciliano but don't know if that would work for pizza. 

any suggestions?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 22, 2009)

I have used the dough recipe from the following Cinnamon roll thread. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=72429


----------



## fire it up (Apr 22, 2009)

There is a great recipe out there for Hizza Put copycat dough.  I have made it several times and it is very airy (though oily) and tastes a LOT like their pan pizzas.  If interested just shoot me a message and I can try to find that one for you.


----------



## rivet (Apr 22, 2009)

The panne siciliano would work, but I'd recommend leaving out the semolina flour for a pizza dough. The bread was great, but not what folks would expect a pizza crusty to be like with the semolina in it. 

It's a great flour and makes great pasta, but pizza crust has to be a bit softer, I think. Chewy yes, but the semolina "toughens: up the dough into something more rustic.

Good plan, let us know how it turns out!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 22, 2009)

thanks for the quick replies, guys -

FiU - i'm always lookig for good bread recipes, so if you can find it, please let me know. 

the pizza we are going four would be thin and/or medium such as hand-tossed....not too thick.

rivet - it's just as well because i don't know if we have any semlina lour here - might give it a look!


----------

